
If You Want to Be an Inventor, It Helps a Lot If Dad Is an Inventor - curtis
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2017/12/if-you-want-to-be-an-inventor-it-helps-a-lot-if-dad-is-an-inventor-and-that-hes-not-poor/
======
miketich
Hmm feels like an Outliers effect going on : When looking at top 0.1% of
people, basically everything needs to go perfect, talent, work effort, family
history, birth month, ect. Also, the data does appear to be super noisy.

------
MilnerRoute
Steve Wozniak's dad taught him lots of things when he was growing up
(according to Gina Smith's biography). It made me feel almost jealous.

Imagine what we could do if we had ongoing infusions of real practical
information throughout our childhoods?

------
Dowwie
The study was published through NBER this week

[http://papers.nber.org/papers/W24062](http://papers.nber.org/papers/W24062)

------
godelmachine
Not been through the article yet, but the first thing that comes to mind - Why
did Columbus discover America, why not his father?

------
pravda
Patent Applicant =/= Inventor

~~~
cyberpunk0
Very true. My dad worked with an engineer who would routinely steal the ideas
and work of other engineers and patent them under his name

------
n8n3k
If you want to have blue eyes, it helps a lot if your dad has blue eyes.

------
0xWilliam
Ah, another fantastic article reducing lifes choices down to statistical
analysis. If you want to be an inventor then work towards it.

~~~
raarts
Where does the 'wish to become an inventor' come from?

------
EGreg
I wanted to become an inventor...

... so I taught my dad to be an inventor first. And helped him earn a lot of
money. And that increased my own chances :)

